# Diesel fuel system priming



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Good to know that the key on key off method I use is the correct tone. However, both times I have replaced my filter, I always have to prime again after the first start. I wonder if that's normal.


----------



## outdoorjr (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi - Would it be the same when I do when I replace one bad diesel injector?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

outdoorjr said:


> Hi - Would it be the same when I do when I replace one bad diesel injector?


The procedure would be the same from priming it.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

This is a pretty common practice among all cars with electric fuel pumps. I have always done this, even on gas, when changing fuel lines/filters.


----------

